# Does anyone use the Stride app?



## OooberitsnothinglikeUber (Oct 19, 2017)

I have been using the Stride app since I started a few weeks ago as recommended by Uber. It keeps track of all my miles as well as any other Uber related expenses. Things like the cost of my inspection for Uber, a portion of my cell phone bill every month, a portion of my music subscriptions, any car cleaning supplies and even things I don't need such as things one may buy for pax, parking, tolls, road side assistance (free for 5 years through my insurance/warranty), phone accessories, dash cam (probably will get one soon though). It also tells you what your total tax deductions are.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

There're tons of these types of apps out there, what matters is does it work for you? Triplog and mileIQ both give you a free trial period. I don't know anything about Stride but if Uber recommends it I would look for another based on principal! Stride is probably feeding Uber with data so Uber will know when to lower your payout!


----------

